
David Attenborough: Humans Are Plague on Earth - kareemm
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/earth/earthnews/9815862/Humans-are-plague-on-Earth-Attenborough.html
======
J_Darnley
I agree. When are we going to start calling for volunteers? [EDIT] Also this
is from 2013. (I thought I'd read it before.)

